# BIG LOTS 20% off Everything Sale - Friends & Family - 10/4-10/5



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Time for the BIG LOTS Friends and Family sale! Rewards members get first shot at the merchandise as always, followed the next day when the discount is given to the general public. Here's the details.

Received Big Lots email this a.m. announcing a 20% off everything Members sale this Saturday, 10/4, 2pm til Close. No coupon, just show your Big Lots Rewards card at register for the discount.

Then on Sunday, 10/5, there will be a Friends and Family sale open to the public of 20% off everything with coupon (they post the coupon to their website, but it's also in Rewards members' email now).


----------

